# Porter Service Question



## Riceyoung (Jan 5, 2005)

OK here is Q. I run a small sweeping business and I have a new bid that wants a Day porter service twice a week for a few hours each time. Does anyone out there offer this, and if so how much do you charge. Trying to get an idea how much to bid it for. Thanks.


----------



## Hammond Welding (Mar 18, 2005)

*re*

my employer and i ran into trouble with this we had a major shopping center that orginally was bid at sweeping only with a two hour cap on how much time i could spend there . but then we got into emptying garbage cans and picking up lawns this being me with our sweeper there wich take away from sweeping time and is a waste of the truck being there wich in turn lead to complaints from the property owner consequently we dont sweep for them any more my boss never charged extra for the porter service and never got the two hour cap raised for the extra . so if you plan to have your driver there doing this as in our case i would charge the hourly rate of the sweeper in our case it is 75.00 hr or get an individual seperate from the sweeper to do this hopefully this helps our mistake can be your gain chris


----------

